# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Công dụng thật sự của gel titan là gì

## collagenadiva

Hầu hết Nam giới ai cũng muốn mình sở hữu 1 cậu nhỏ to dài, săn chắc, mạnh mẽ, luôn sung mãn để kéo dài thời gian quan hệ. Ngoài phương pháp phẫu thuật kéo dài dương vật thì có 1 phương pháp đơn giản hơn rất nhiều, không đau đớn không nguy hiểm lại không mất nhiều chi phí như phẫu thuật đó là kích thích dương vật sử dụng Gel Titan. Titan Gel là 1 sản phẩm dành riêng cho nam giới, được sản xuất chính hãng tại Nga vào năm 2015, với những ưu điểm tuyệt vời Gel Titan đã giúp đấng mày râu ở các nước trên thế giới cải thiện được kích thước cậu nhỏ, giúp họ tự tin hơn trong chuyện chăn gối.

CÔNG DỤNG CỦA GEL TITAN LÀ GÌ ?

- Titan Gel bao gồm nhiều mặt hàng sản phẩm với nhiều tên gọi khác nhau nhưng http://gel-titan.shop/su-that-ve-gel-titan-lua-dao/ đều có công dụng tăng kích thước dương vật cho nam 1 cách thật sự. Đem lại sự thay đổi to lớn cho người đàn ông sau 1 thời gian sử dụng

- Sản phẩm được sản xuất với hợp chất hoàn toàn tự nhiên nhưng không có độc cho cơ thể, không có tác dụng phụ. Không ảnh hưởng đến tim hay bất cứ vấn đề gì đối với dương vật của người sử dụng. Cây mã thiên thảo có trong Titan gel có công dụng lưu thông tăng tuần hoàn máu cho dương vật.

+ Ngoài ra Gel Titan còn chứa các thành phần tốt cho việc tái tạo các testosterone nam giới cần thiết, phục hồi sinh lực cho phái mạnh, tăng trưởng hoocmon sinh dục kích thích ham muốn, đẩy lùi quá trình mãn dục ở tuổi 30-40. + Khắc phục vấn đề xuất tinh sớm, giúp các cặp đôi kéo dài thời gian quan hệ.

Hầu hết khi nói đến titan gel thì ai ai cũng biết công dụng của nó là tăng kích cỡ dương vật, nhưng rất ít người biết cách sử dụng loại gel nay để có thể đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất mà nó mang lại.



SỬ DỤNG GEL TITAN NHƯ THẾ NÀO LÀ HIỆU QUẢ?

Bất kỳ mọi lúc mọi nơi, nếu Quý khách hàng muốn sử dụng sản phẩm cần xem kỹ hướng dẫn và các thành phần trong thuốc để xem độ tuổi nào sẽ sử dụng liều lượng bao nhiêu để đạt được công dụng hiệu quả nhất mà sản phẩm mang lại.

Titan cũng không phải ngoại lệ, nếu Bạn muốn sỡ hữu được dương vật to dài thì trước hết cần xem kỹ mình ở nhóm tuổi nào. Đơn giản ở mỗi độ tuổi sẽ có một liều lượng để áp dụng. Cùng xem bảng bên dưới để xác định mình đang ở khoảng nào.

Độ tuổi và đối tượng sử dụng:

Nam giới có độ tuổi từ 18- 70 tuổi thích hợp có thể dùng Gel Titan.

Từ 18-40 tuổi: dùng 2-3 tuýp 50ml trong thời gian 1 tháng.

Từ 40 tuổi trở lên: 4-5 tuýp 50ml trong thời gian 1 tháng.

Quy trình sử dụng để phát huy được hết công dụng của titan gel như sau:

- Kiểm tra sản phẩm chính hãng
- Trước khi thực hiện làm ấm dương vật trong khoảng 5 phút để tăng tuần hoàn máu.
- Vệ sinh sạch sẽ, lau khô dương Vật
- Cho một ít Gel lên Dương vật, sau đó dùng 2 ngón tay trỏ và cái làm thành vòng tròn.
- Vuốt từ trong ra ngoài và ngược lại.
- Massage như vậy trong khoảng 10-15 phút sau đó rửa sạch với nước.

Quý khách hàng có thể tham khảo thêm hình bên dưới:

geltitan-13

Với quy trình thực hiện như vậy bạn có thể phát huy được tối đa công dụng mà gel titan có thể mang lại cho Bạn.

Yếu tố quyết định được hiệu quả của gel nằm ở chính cách làm và cơ địa mỗi người.

Hoặc liên hệ ngay để được tư vấn trực tiếp
Gel Shop

----------

